# WLAN Equipmentfragen

## lostSoul

Hi,

bevor ich mich mit WLAN Equipment eindecken wollte  :Wink:  Möchte ich mal eure Meinungen über die einzelenen Komponenten hören, denn ich habe keine Lusten hinterher wieder zu merken, dass sie gar nicht oder nur durch mühsames Gefrickel unterstützt werden. Des weiteren möchte ich natürlich alle Funktionen der Komponenten unter Linux benutzen, daher möchte ich wenn möglichst welche mit prism54 Chip kaufen und keine die nur mittels NDiswrapper oder Midwifi Treiber laufen.

Was ich suche:

1x PCMCIA Karte mit 54Mbit (also der "g"-Standard)

1x PCI Karte mit 54MBit

Nachdem ich aber ein paar Stunden gesucht habe, habe ich keine vernünftige Kombination aus Beidem gefunden (wenn möglichst vom gleichen Hersteller). Da die Anzahl der unterstützten Karten mit prism54 Chips ja nicht gerade groß ist  :Confused:  Schlussendlich kam mir dann der Gedanke 2x PCMCIA Karten zu benutzen und eine mittels PCMCIA to PCI Adapter zu betreiben. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die neue Frage, welche Adapter werden von Linux vernünftig unterstützt... Per google war ich schon froh überhaupt solche Adapter zu finden. Sind die aus der Mode gekommen, da kein etablierter Versandshop solche Adapter im Angebot hat  :Question:  Gibt es dort irgendwelche Listen wo kompatible Linux Adapter aufgelistet sind oder laufen die alle normal wie bei einem Laptop über die PCMCIA Treiber  wie dem pcmcia_core und dem yenta_socket? Und unterstützten die auch überhaupt PCMCIA WLAN Karten mit 54Mbit? Denn in einer Produktbeschreibung stand dort was von nur 11Mbit, wobei ich mich frage, was dieser Adapter mit der Geschwindigkeit der eingesteckten PCMCIA Karte zutun hat. Über hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Was ich ins Auge gefasst hab:

2x PCMCIA Karten

1x RICOH DeLock 703#

mfg

----------

## zbindere

auf keinen fall zyxel kaufen. hatte sehr schlechte erfahrungen.

----------

## Sas

Welche Funktionen sollen mit Madwifi denn nicht gehen?

Edit: Oder beziehst du dich darauf, dass der HAL von Madwifi nicht OpenSource ist?

----------

## lostSoul

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Welche Funktionen sollen mit Madwifi denn nicht gehen?
> 
> Edit: Oder beziehst du dich darauf, dass der HAL von Madwifi nicht OpenSource ist?

 

Alles was ich bis jetzt auf der Suche nach einer WLAN Karte über Madwifi gelesen habe war mehr als schlecht. Entweder konnte man den Krempel nicht ohne weiters mit den neusten Kerneln benutzen, da man erst die Sourcen(?) patchen mußte (etc.) oder die Karten waren nur mittels Gefrickel zum Laufen zu bekommen  Des weiteren sollen damit ja scheinbar nicht alle Funktionen der einzelnen Karten nutzbar sein. Nene, ich will einfach einen schönen Kerneltreiber den ich aktivieren muss und alles klappt. So ein Gefrickel habe ich schon mit meiner TV-Karte, die nach gut 2 Jahren immer noch nicht wirklich funktioniert...

----------

## derFrank

Hab vor ein paar Tagen auch eine Netgear WG511 gekauft, weil die ja lauthttp://prism54.org/supported_cards.php recht erfolgversprechend aussieht. Allerdings hab ich sie mit dem Kerneltreiber nicht richtig zum laufen bekommen, was wohl daran liegt, das es bei dieser Karte auch wieder Unterschiede im Chipsatz gibt. Angeblich sollen die "Made in Taiwan"-Versionen laufen, während die "Made in China" (wie meine) nicht richtig mit dem prism54 Treiber funktionieren.

Forum-Suche nach "prism54 china taiwan" bringt einige Resultate diesbezüglich!

Als Lösung wird da dann i.d.R ndiswrapper vorgeschlagen, was angeblich funktionieren sollte, hab ich aber nicht weiter ausprobiert, werd die Karte umtauschen.

Also Vorsicht beim Kauf der WG511, d.h.l vor dem Kauf genau nach der Version erkunden falls es die prism54-kompatible sein soll.

----------

## Sas

 *lostSoul wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Welche Funktionen sollen mit Madwifi denn nicht gehen?
> 
> Edit: Oder beziehst du dich darauf, dass der HAL von Madwifi nicht OpenSource ist? 
> 
> Alles was ich bis jetzt auf der Suche nach einer WLAN Karte über Madwifi gelesen habe war mehr als schlecht. Entweder konnte man den Krempel nicht ohne weiters mit den neusten Kerneln benutzen, da man erst die Sourcen(?) patchen mußte (etc.) oder die Karten waren nur mittels Gefrickel zum Laufen zu bekommen  Des weiteren sollen damit ja scheinbar nicht alle Funktionen der einzelnen Karten nutzbar sein. Nene, ich will einfach einen schönen Kerneltreiber den ich aktivieren muss und alles klappt. So ein Gefrickel habe ich schon mit meiner TV-Karte, die nach gut 2 Jahren immer noch nicht wirklich funktioniert...

 Ich hatte mit Madwifi noch nie Probleme. Ab und zu dauert es wenige Tage, bis der Treiber auf an den letzten Development-Kernel angepasst wurde, aber damit kann man ja wohl leben. Außer 108 MBit (die sowieso kein anderer Chipsatz kann) wird jedes Feature unterstützt, inkl. WPA.

----------

## moe

 *lostSoul wrote:*   

> Und unterstützten die auch überhaupt PCMCIA WLAN Karten mit 54Mbit? Denn in einer Produktbeschreibung stand dort was von nur 11Mbit, ...

 

54MBit WLan-Karten bzw. alle aktuellen PCMCIA Karten sind 32Bit Cardbus Geräte (also eigentlich PCI), die meisten PCI2PCMCIA Adapter machen allerdings nur 16Bit, daher könnte an der Aussage mit den 11MBit schon was dran sein.

Auf den Seiten der Treiberprogrammierer (prism54, madwifi, ..) steht ja eigentlich welche Karten gehen und welche nicht, bzw. welche Firmen eine seltsame Namensgebung vornimmt. Ich hab ne Allnet ALL0271, mit der gabs keine Probleme, und keine Karten mit gleichem Namen aber anderem Chipsatz.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## The_Fang

Also ich habe mit meiner D-Link DWL-G520 keine Probleme mehr. Es ist eine Atheros-Karte und brauch daher die Madwifi-Treiber.

Das einzige was mich an dem Madwifi-Treiber stört, ist dass die Gentoo LiveCD den noch nicht drin hat und ich daher... nur mit einem sehr komplizierten Geflecht aus Knoppix 3.7 und Gentoo 2004.0 eine Stage1-Installation vollziehen kann  :Sad: 

----------

## demeter

Hi!

vllt. hilft die dies weiter: http://www.tuxhardware.de

gruss,

martin

----------

## lostSoul

 *demeter wrote:*   

> vllt. hilft die dies weiter: http://www.tuxhardware.de

 

Wirklich netter Link.

Ich glaube ich hole mir die 2 Karten mit Atheros 5212 Chipsatz:

PCI Karte

PCMCIA Karte

Oder hat dazu noch einer Vorwarnungen? *g*

----------

## alex00

 *lostSoul wrote:*   

>  *demeter wrote:*   vllt. hilft die dies weiter: http://www.tuxhardware.de 
> 
> Wirklich netter Link.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hole mir die 2 Karten mit Atheros 5212 Chipsatz:
> ...

 

Hallo habe eigentlich das selbe Problem wie du, will mir eine PCMCIA WLan Karte kaufen, aber den überblick zu bekommen ist  nicht leicht.

habe mir die Netgear 511 angesehen, wäre ja super günstig, aber mit den zwei fabrikaten wovon nur eines gehn...naja....

Von D-Link hört man dass die 520er gehn soll, aber da gibt es auch versionen mit verschiedenen chips.

Mich würde interessieren ob du die karte über den link oeben kaufst oder wo anders und ob sie dann in betrieb gebracht hast.....???

Danke

Alex

----------

## derFrank

So nachdem ich die WG511("Made in China") wieder verkauft habe, habe ich eine zweiten Versuch gemacht und mir die Allnet ALL0272 bestellt, wil ich irgendwo gelesen hab, das die funktionieren sollte. Meldet sich auch brav in lspci, allerdings als 

Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

Dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen, also afaik gibts da auch keinen Treiber für. Falls doch ->Vorschläge wilkommen.

Werd da in den nächsten Tagen nochmal weiter probieren, ansonsten schick ich auch diese Karte wieder zurück. Könnte ja dann eigentlich bald mal ne Wlan-Hardware-NON-Compatibility Liste mit selbstgetesteten WLAN-Karten aufmachen ;-(

Aufjedenfall schonmal ein dickes "Shame on you" an alle WLAN-Hardwarhersteller ohne Linuxunterstützung.

Aber ich will mich ja hier nicht künstlich aufregen *grrr*

in diesem Sinne

derFrank

[edit] vielleicht ist meine .sig auch einfach nur ein schlechtes Omen, so a la "selbsterfüllende Prophezeihungen"   :Wink: 

----------

## flubber

Kauf Dir die Acer Turbo, kostet ca. 47 Euro, hat einen Atheros Chipsatz, dazu brachst Du dann madwifi-driver, madwifi-tools und wpa_supplimant. Funzt prima, in einem anderen Thread habe ich ne Anleitung verfaßt.

Flubber

----------

## Letscho

Hi,

ich hab mir bei ebay 'ne 108MBit-Karte (PCI) von Trust geholt. War ein echtes Schnäpchen (22) und läuft spitze unter Linux, da mit Atheros-Chipsatz.

MadWiFi-Treiber runterladen. Kernelmodul backen. Mit den Wirelesstools (iwconfig, ...) kannst Du dann paar Einstellungen vornehmen. Ich nutze das DHCP (Client: /sbin/dhcpcd) und es funzt einwandfrei.

Hatte noch keine Probleme, die 108MBit kannst Du natürlich nicht nutzen.

Ist aber voll abwärtskompatibel zu IEEE 802.11b und IEEE 802.11g.

----------

## derFrank

Kann hier abschließend nur nochmal ne Empfehlung für die Karten mit Atheros-Chipsatz aussprechen (in meinem Fall jetzt endlich die WG511T), mit den madwifi-Treiber ist die installation/konfiguration kein Problem (zumindest bis 54Mbit).

----------

## benu

Ich hab mir ne Karte mit Prism54 Chipsatz geholt. Wird direkt vom Kernel unterstuetzt und laeuft soweit ganz gut. Hab aber nichts aussergewoehnliches damit gemacht, ausser mal testweise den Master Mode ausprobiert.

Den Atheros Chipsatz hab ich auf nem anderen Rechner eingerichtet. Scheint soweit auch problemlos zu sein, aber nach nem Kernelupdate muss man halt jedesmal wieder ein Treibermodul bauen. Das kann nervig sein, insbesondere wenn man solange ohne Netz ist...

----------

## derFrank

Na, da hast du wohl Glück gehabt mit der Prism54-Karte und eine ältere Version erwischt, denn die neueren Modelle sind wohl mit dem Kerneltreiber nicht mehr zum funken zu bewegen. Da gibts seit ein paar Tagen eine Stellungnahme auf http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IMPORTANT DISCLAIMER:
> 
> We have a problem. Manufacturers started buying the SoftMAC chipsets, which are not yet supported and may never be, as drop-in-replacements for the FullMAC chipsets without changing PCI IDs and apparantly sometimes not changing even the FCC ID. That said, you are better off first testing a card before buying it. If you can't test a card and want linux support, I can recommend you just not buy a prism 802.11g based chipset for now. 
> ...

 

bye derFrank

----------

